# Please suggest CPU Cooler



## onlytanmoy (Jul 4, 2015)

Dear All,

Please suggest me a decent CPU cooler (budget friendly say within 2.5k if possible) for the below PC config-

AMD FX 8350 4.0 GHz
ASUS - M5A97 EVO R2.0
Corsair TX650V2UK
SAPPHIRE HD 7950 3GB GDDR5 OC with Boost VAPOR-X
G.Skill ripjaws 1600 MHz 8 GB
NZXT Guardian 921 RB USB 3.0 Cabinet

I am based in Kolkata, it gets pretty hot here as people might know. Though I have an AC installed in the computer room, but thought would be better to put in a CPU cooler mainly for those times when I am hammering the system with games.

Thanks,
Tanmoy.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 4, 2015)

for your budget, you may go with cooler master hyper 212x.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 5, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> for your budget, you may go with cooler master hyper 212x.


thanks for the quick response bro...i just checked in Flipkart, it's currently priced at INR 3240.
i also checked out your review of the Antec A40 CPU Cooler from your siggy (very good review done), it's available in Flipkart for INR 1316.
So, can I go for it or what do you suggest- stick to cooler master?
Also let me know your recommendations from the below selection-
a. Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler - INR 1790
b. Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler - INR 2750
c. Cooler Master Hyper T4 Cooler - INR 1975


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2015)

Among three Hyper 212 Evo is much better - get that.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 5, 2015)

topgear said:


> Among three Hyper 212 Evo is much better - get that.


ok mate, thank you.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2015)

as [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] mentioned, 212 evo is better. but just check for 212x locally. you may get it cheaper!


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 5, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> as [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] mentioned, 212 evo is better. but just check for 212x locally. you may get it cheaper!


ok sure, i will check in kolkata chadni area..btw is 212x recommended over 212 evo? performance or lasting wise? i won't mind the price diff. of 500.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 6, 2015)

212x is an improved version of 212 evo. i dont think it is worth rs.500 more than 212 evo though.
i doubt the availability of 212 evo too,


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> 212x is an improved version of 212 evo. i dont think it is worth rs.500 more than 212 evo though.
> *i doubt the availability of 212 evo too*,




Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo CPU Cooler - Bangalore - Computers, Laptops & Accessories
or
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Intel CPU Cooler - Buy Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Intel CPU Cooler Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 6, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo CPU Cooler - Bangalore - Computers, Laptops & Accessories
> or
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Intel CPU Cooler - Buy Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Intel CPU Cooler Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in



olx is not the right place to buy a new hardware.
and hyper 212 evo available on amazon.in are all imported. nobody wants to pay that much money either.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> olx is not the right place to buy a new hardware.
> and hyper 212 evo available on amazon.in are all imported. nobody wants to pay that much money either.



So going with Cooler Master Hyper 212x @ 2.7k locally is the way to go I think.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 6, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> 212x is an improved version of 212 evo. i dont think it is worth rs.500 more than 212 evo though.
> i doubt the availability of 212 evo too,


ok, so 212x is the one to ideally go for, thanks bro.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2015)

^^ you are welcome


----------

